# AIGLX + Beryl  = lahmarschig!!!

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Als hab mir jetzt extra ne Nvidia GeForce 6200 gekauft damit AIGLX + Beryl sauber laufen, da es weder mit der ATI Radeon 9200 noch mit der Nvidia FX 5200 unter Gentoo flüssig lief!

Tja und was muss ich nun feststellen?

Es ruckelt nocht immer!

Das kann doch nicht wirklich sein das es an Gentoo liegt? 

Selber Hardware mit Fedora, Mandriva oder Arch und es lauft flüssig!!!!

Hardware:

AMD XP 1800+

Shuttle AK32A (KT266A)

1GB SD-Ram

Nvidia GeForce 6200 (Asus Nx6200)

36GB SCSI HDD

Pakete: 

xorg-server-1.1.1.r4

kde-3.5.6

beryl*-0.1.4

x11-wm/emerald-0.1.4

kbfx-0.4.9.2_rc4

Kann mir mal eine sagen wieso das so extrem ruckelt unter Gentoo?

----------

## sewulba

Bei mir ist es das gleiche... Unter Sabayon-Linux, welches ja Gentoobasierend ist läuft es einwandfrei, aber unter Gentoo direkt läuft es einfach nicht sauber. 

Ich würde sagen: Es liegt an einem sebst, zumindest in meinem Fall, denn unter sabayon läuft es ja einwandfrei bei mir auf dem gleichen Computer!

SeW

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Ich verwende das beryl-ebuild aus dem sabayon-overlay, weil das im portage-Tree ist ja steinalt und habe keine Performance-Probleme.

----------

## Treborius

wenn es auf der selben hardware mit ner anderen distri sauber läuft, dann ist es ist deine schuld  :Razz: 

alter nvidia-treiber? wäre mein erster einfall

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> wenn es auf der selben hardware mit ner anderen distri sauber läuft, dann ist es ist deine schuld 
> 
> alter nvidia-treiber? wäre mein erster einfall

 

[ Searching for package 'nvidia' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20061102 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 (0)

Neusten Treiber aus dem Testing Zweig  :Smile: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hast du es schon mit hilfe der nvidia extensions statt aiglx probiert ?

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/NVidia

CoS24

----------

## Anarcho

Wichtig ist: Renderpfad -> Texture from Pixmap

Bei mir läuft Beryl auf dem laptop mit Intel 855 GM völlig flüssig. Allerdings habe ich auf meinem Desktop mit NVidia und AMD64 massive Bildfehler mit Beryl. Z.b. seh ich nichts mehr was ich in ein Terminal schreibe...

Daher verwende ich Beryl nur auf dem Laptop...

Mag an 64Bit liegen, vielleicht auch an Xinerama.

----------

## tgurr

Ist schon ein bisschen her seit ich beryl getestet habe aber unter meinem 64bit Gentoo mit einer NVIDIA lief es ganz flüssig. Erst als man ca. 20 Fenster offen hatte hat es angefangen schwerfälliger zu werden je mehr Fenster man offen hatte und da ich das recht oft habe ist beryl atm leider noch nicht für mich zu gebrauchen.

Läuft es bei dir allgemein schwerfällig oder auch erst mit mehreren Fenstern?

----------

## hoschi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wichtig ist: Renderpfad -> Texture from Pixmap
> 
> Bei mir läuft Beryl auf dem laptop mit Intel 855 GM völlig flüssig. Allerdings habe ich auf meinem Desktop mit NVidia und AMD64 massive Bildfehler mit Beryl. Z.b. seh ich nichts mehr was ich in ein Terminal schreibe...
> 
> Daher verwende ich Beryl nur auf dem Laptop...
> ...

 

Funktioniert bei der Textur from Pixmap mit der Intel-Grafikkarte?

Ich habe bisher noch keinen gesehen, der nicht auf diesen "Behelfsrenderer" umschalten musste, was dann wieder recht komisch ist, weil das mit den Intel-Grafikkarten wirklich problemlos laufen muesste. Da mir Beryl aber sowieso voellig ueberladen erscheint, warte ich lieber auf Gnome-2.18 bzw. was KDE so treibt.

----------

## Anarcho

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Wichtig ist: Renderpfad -> Texture from Pixmap
> 
> Bei mir läuft Beryl auf dem laptop mit Intel 855 GM völlig flüssig. Allerdings habe ich auf meinem Desktop mit NVidia und AMD64 massive Bildfehler mit Beryl. Z.b. seh ich nichts mehr was ich in ein Terminal schreibe...
> 
> Daher verwende ich Beryl nur auf dem Laptop...
> ...

 

Ja, bei mir steht Beryl auf Texture from Pixmap und läuft prima. Mit "Copy" lief es total lahm.

Wichtig ist wirklich das Direct Rendering auf Yes steht, sonst hatte ich nur nen weissen Kubus angezeigt bekommen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Da mir Beryl aber sowieso voellig ueberladen erscheint, warte ich lieber auf Gnome-2.18 bzw. was KDE so treibt.

 

Weiß nicht, wo da das Problem liegt. Beryl ist doch wunderbar modular aufgebaut. Du kannst ja die Plug-ins aktivieren und deaktivieren wie du willst.

Trotzdem frisst beryl immer ordentlich Speicher - zwar noch vertretbar, aber wer wenig RAM hat, dem ist beryl wohl nicht zu empfehlen (allerdings braucht jedes java-Programm mehr Speicher  :Wink:  ).

An 64bit kann das geruckel eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich habe hier auch ein 64bit Desktop-System und es läuft einwandfrei.

Meine Paket-Versionen:

```
x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746
```

und aus dem sabayon-overlay:

```
x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.1.9999.2

x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.1.9999.2

x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings-0.1.9999.2

x11-misc/beryl-settings-simple-0.1.9999.2

x11-misc/beryl-wrapper-1.5

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.9999.2

x11-wm/beryl-core-0.1.9999.2
```

Relevante Optionen in der xorg.conf hab ich nur:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Option "Aiglx" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option "AddArgbGlxVisuals" "true"

        Option "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

Im Moment befindet sich eine GeForce 7600 GT im System, aber es lief auch mit meiner 4200 Ti ganz ordentlich, nur musste ich da auf einige Effekte verzichten (Water- und Blur-Effekte), da diese Karte noch keine "fragment_programs" unterstützte (hat wohl was mit Shader2.0-Archtiketur zu tun. Auf jeden Fall ist die GL_ARB_fragment_program-Erweiterung nur auf Karten verfügbar, wo auf der Schachtel steht, dass sie Shader2.0-Unterstützung bieten).

----------

## hoschi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Wichtig ist: Renderpfad -> Texture from Pixmap
> 
> Bei mir läuft Beryl auf dem laptop mit Intel 855 GM völlig flüssig. Allerdings habe ich auf meinem Desktop mit NVidia und AMD64 massive Bildfehler mit Beryl. Z.b. seh ich nichts mehr was ich in ein Terminal schreibe...
> 
> Daher verwende ich Beryl nur auf dem Laptop...
> ...

 

Genau den weissen Kubus habe ich immer, wenn ich nicht auf "Copy" stelle. Nur, Quake3 und andere OpenGL-Applikationen laufen bei mir wunderbar, bis auf die ueblichen "Visual-Fehlermeldungen", die mit jedem Xorg-Release aber weniger werden, seit dem diese mit Xorg-7.0 aufgetaucht sind:

```
 glxinfo | grep -i render

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option            "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "drm"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

         Option "Composite"             "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "IBM AT Keyboard"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "XkbModel" "thinkpad"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "IBM Trackpoint"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Name"                  "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Logitech V400"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Name"                  "Logitech USB Receiver"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "IBM TFT"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel 915GM"

    Driver      "i810" 

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "DRI"   "true"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "IBM ThinkPad"

    Device      "Intel 915GM"

    Monitor     "IBM TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth   24

        Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen      "IBM ThinkPad"

    Option      "AIGLX" "true"

    InputDevice         "IBM Trackpoint"        "CorePointer"

    InputDevice         "IBM AT Keyboard"       "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice         "Logitech V400"         "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich hab gestern mal layman installiert und alles upgraded mit dem xeffects overlay...

Infos:

```
gentoo ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

gentoo ~ #

```

```
gentoo ~ # equery l beryl

[ Searching for package 'beryl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.1.9999.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.1.9999.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings-0.1.9999.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.9999.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-wm/beryl-0.1.9999.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-wm/beryl-core-0.1.9999.2 (0)

gentoo ~ #

```

```
gentoo ~ # equery l nvidia

[ Searching for package 'nvidia' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20061102 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 (0)

gentoo ~ #

```

```

gentoo ~ # equery l gentoo-sources

[ Searching for package 'gentoo-sources' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20 (2.6.20)

gentoo ~ #

```

```
gentoo ~ # equery l xorg-server

[ Searching for package 'xorg-server' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 (0)

gentoo ~ #       
```

```
gentoo ~ # glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6200/PCI/SSE/3DNOW!

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

gentoo ~ #

                
```

```
gentoo ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "ch"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5" #6 7

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 9200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "DRI"     "true"

    Option "NvAgp" "1"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 9200"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

gentoo ~ # 
```

Rendering Path hab ich testweise auf Texture From Pixmap gestellt....

Aber es  ruckelt noch immer wie blöde und wenn ich fenster öffne sind die kurz schwarz...

----------

## firefly

Also Load dri in der xorg.conf ist im zusammenhang mit den nvidia treibern falsch. Denn diese Treiber untersützen das dri Interface nicht sondern bieten ein eigenes an.

Desweiteren würde ich dir raten deine xorg.conf etwas aufzuräumen sprich nicht benötigte elemente löschen, das macht das ganze übersichtlicher.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Beryl Benchmark zeigt mir   knapp 120FPS an wenn ich keine Fenster offen hab!

Sobald ich z.B. Mozilla starte hab ich nur noch 50 - 55 FPS!!!!

@firefly hab gerade aufgeräumt...  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

Die 120 erscheinen mir schon sehr niedrig, ich habe hier mit einer onboard Intel GMA950 schon ca. 215; mit FF+laufendem Video im Untergrund ~170

----------

## Vortex375

Mein beryl-Benchmark zeigt konstant 50fps an, die gehen auch nicht runter wenn ich viele Fenster öffne oder das Show-Desktop-Feature benutze.

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mein beryl-Benchmark zeigt konstant 50fps an, die gehen auch nicht runter wenn ich viele Fenster öffne oder das Show-Desktop-Feature benutze.

 

eventuell vsync oder fps-limit eingeschaltet

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich hab jetzt folgendes probiert!!!

AMD Sempron 2500+

1GB DDR PC 333

MSI KT333

SCSI Platte

GeForce 6200

Und mein Gentoo... Ich hab trotzdem NUR 120FPS!!!

Wenn nebenbei noch compiliert wird fällt das ganze auf  13 FPS!!!!

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also

Beryl und Xorg.conf genau gleich eingestellt under Arch und Gentoo!!!

Gentoo & Arch mit  GeForce 6200 maximal 130 FPS!!!

Gentoo & Arch mit  FX 5200 maximal 130 FPS!!!

Gentoo & Arch mit GeForce 6800 maximal 1380 FPS!!!

Die GF 6200 ist einiges "stärker" als die FX 5200 wieso zum teufel haben die gleich viel FPS?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ähm,

wo bitte finde ich dieses "beryl-benchmark"?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sceptiq

beryl-settings > extras > Benchmark

----------

## hoschi

Benchmark: Ich denke da ein GLXGEARS und 3DMurksMark2010

...und starte ein Quake3-Timedemo

----------

## think4urs11

kleine Beobachtung am Rande:

Wenn dbus mitläuft bricht bei mir die Framerate im beryl bench auf ca. 1/3 ein (50-60 fps ggü. 200-210 fps) gegenüber den Werten ohne aktives dbus.

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder noch besser hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe eine NX7600GS-T2D256EH mit 256MB und immer so ca. 75fps  :Sad: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> kleine Beobachtung am Rande:
> 
> Wenn dbus mitläuft bricht bei mir die Framerate im beryl bench auf ca. 1/3 ein (50-60 fps ggü. 200-210 fps) gegenüber den Werten ohne aktives dbus.
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder noch besser hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?

 

Meinst du den DBus Dienst oder das DBus Plugin für Beryl?

----------

## think4urs11

gute Frage nächste Frage  :Wink: 

Nachdem ich relativ unbefleckt bin was den ganzen 'neumodischen Desktopkram' angeht als alt-eingefleischter fluxbox User mit lahmer onboard GraKa bin ich streng nach xeffects-wiki vorgegangen bei der Installation (KDE, Gnome gefiel mir nach einem Abend schon nicht mehr).

Ich hatte testweise einfach ein ps-ef|grep dbus gemacht und die beiden Prozesse gekillt (war wohl launch und daemon) und die fps-Rate im beryl-Bench stieg sofort an.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich hab jetzt alles mögliche versucht!!

NIX IST!!!

Ich komm nie über 150FPS weder mit FX 5200 noch GF 6200!!!!

----------

## Vortex375

Wozu auch, ich bin mit völlig flüssigen 50 FPS vollauf zufrieden.

Es kommt nicht darauf an, besonders viel FPS zu haben, wichtig ist, dass die Framerate stabil bleibt und nicht einbricht. Bei 50-60 fps lässt sich dann beim besten Willen kein Ruckeln mehr bemerken.

Hmm tja, aber das erklärt nicht, warum du unter ner anderen Distro so viel mehr kriegst.  :Rolling Eyes:  Außerdem scheint es ja bei dir unter Gentoo zu ruckeln.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wozu auch, ich bin mit völlig flüssigen 50 FPS vollauf zufrieden.
> 
> Es kommt nicht darauf an, besonders viel FPS zu haben, wichtig ist, dass die Framerate stabil bleibt und nicht einbricht. Bei 50-60 fps lässt sich dann beim besten Willen kein Ruckeln mehr bemerken.
> 
> Hmm tja, aber das erklärt nicht, warum du unter ner anderen Distro so viel mehr kriegst.  Außerdem scheint es ja bei dir unter Gentoo zu ruckeln.

 

Also wenn ich 150 FPS hab und ein Fenster aufmach und die FPS Rate auf 13 sinkt kann ich nicht zufrieden sein...

Ist 1 Fenster offen oder der Würfel aktiv hakt die ganze Kiste!

----------

